# Typical weight for a Nubian wether?



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

This is just a curiosity question:

I've got a lady interested in buying my 3 yr. old Nubian wether but she said she has a really big wether and wants to make sure they are compatible size wise... her boy is 170 lbs.

I had no idea what my guy weighs but he seems big to me. So, I went on-line to find out how to weigh him, went out and measured him.... he's about 230 lbs! Is that normal, is he big for a Nubian guy? He's not fat at all, he's about 33 inches tall at the shoulders.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Do you have any pics of him that you could post for us??


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Here he is... sorry about the shadows... you can kinda get a feel for his size by comparing him to the round pen panels directly next to him.










Excuse the bindertwine collar... it was used to move him.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

That's normal...I have an Alpine wether that is almost the same size as him. Oh, and he doesn't look fat at all in the pic...he's just a big guy.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Just a big cutie! More to love!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I think he looks great! He is just good and healthy, and I DON'T think he is too fat at all. Very handsome fella you got there :thumb:


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

My Nubian boys run around 250lbs which my vet says is fine.

Your boy doesn't look fat. He looks very nice.


----------

